# مساعدة لو سمحتوا !!



## الغاليه (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا بغيت موضوع عن تآكل الفلزات :80: 

وصور :80: 

ومصادر :80: 

عندي تقرير :80: 

وابا مساعده جزاكم الله خير :80: 

اختكم .. الغاليه​


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (29 مارس 2007)

كل ما تريديه يمكن تجديه على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46992
ولا تنسي شكر صاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## الغاليه (29 مارس 2007)

بس ابا بالعربي >_<

على العموم ثانكس


----------



## السلسبيل (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الغالية 
الظاهرة انش في مرحلة الثانوية العامة وتبغين تقرير للكيمياء ونفس الموضوع اللي انا ابحث عنه 
ولو حصلت على معلومات ارجو منك انش توفيني بها .... والسموحة


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (29 مارس 2007)

ازيك ياغالية انا طالب فى بكالوريوس تعدين وفلزات ومشروعى خاص بالتاكل وعندى مرجعين على اسطوانات احدهم حوالى 3500 صفحة فكنت عايز اعرف منك اذا كان بحثك يلزمة المراجع دى ولا اية وانا على اتم استعداد انزلهم على المنتدى 
اخوكم احمد


----------



## الغاليه (30 مارس 2007)

مرحبا أخوي أحمد
انا كويسه 

عادي اخوي مب مشكله ^_^ يمكن نستفيد من بحثك وناخذ منه شي


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (8 أبريل 2007)

http://www.mse.eng.ohio-state.edu/~FRANKEL/fcc/


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

إليك هذا الرابط ولا تنسينا من صالح دعائك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46959


----------

